# Why is Corn Bad?



## bethmccallister (Mar 5, 2010)

I've been reading about people desiding to not use corn in their mousey diets. I know that it's linked to tumors in mice. Do we know why that is, or what basis of research I can look into more?

Recently I just spent over an hour looking at the feed mix label ingredients in my local Pet Shop. I was trying to see if I could buy something in bulk or if it was better to mix my own. The store is nice and offers about 20 different varieties and specialty mixes for rodents and birds...most containing corn or corn products in different amounts. I did find this mix however...

Small German Millet, Canary Grass Seed, Recleaned Oats, Flax Seed, Red Millet, Seaseme Seed, Anise Seed, Lettuce Seed, Dehydrated Apples, Stawberries, Raspberries, Marachino Cherries, Papaya, Pineapples, Carrots, Parsley and Natural Flavors & Aroma.

I also added Quaker Oats and Sunflower Seeds and Alphalpha Blocks.

Everything sound ok? My fiance says the mice eats better then we do but I wanted to make sure


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

It's not bad, in and of itself.

Some animal-grade corn (British English: maize) has been linked to cancer due to a specific kind of mold which occurs on it (Aflatoxin), but I've fed corn-based lab blocks for years with very few tumors ever. I also give my mice pieces off an ear of corn from time to time, without problem.

I wonder if the panic over corn doesn't have a grain (haha) of truth but is largely exaggerated. If you're using high-quality, non-molded food in the first place, you needn't worry.

And even if a particular batch of corn-containing food had at one time had mold on it and you didn't know, unless you fed your mice _only_ molded, animal-quality corn, and nothing else, I doubt they'd all get cancer from having corn in their diet.


----------



## The secret garden (May 13, 2010)

I feed mine corn, no problems.


----------



## Fun Family Rodentry (Dec 1, 2009)

I feed a mixture to my guys and there is a little corn in there and I have had no issues....


----------



## Wight Isle Stud (May 19, 2010)

Look at it this way, its like food scares in humans, over the years they have issued health warnings against most of our staple foods !! We would have hardly anything left to eat if we took notice of them. Maize (corn) is a good base diet for Mice, in its proper proportions. All of the cereal crops are prone to developing mould (deadly poisonus ) if they have not been properly dried at time of harvest, and kept bone dry in storage or processing therafter. Just check the quality and relax.


----------



## Megzilla (Oct 12, 2009)

I feed my mice Reggie rat food, which has corn in the mix, and I haven't had any mice with tumours for about a year or more  I just make sure I keep all food stufs bone dry in a little container.


----------

